# Sears Chief



## Rusty72 (Mar 21, 2020)

My 5 th Chief. For some reason they seem 
to find me. There may be original paint under 
there.  Will post some pictures of it when I’m done  with it.


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 21, 2020)

Here are some. Probably one of my favorites. 
Besides an Indian or Harley. Which I don’t have. 
But I will one day.


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 28, 2020)

Sneak Peek !!


----------

